# Storms...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, came home from work to find out that a small tornado made it's way through my neighborhood....... Guess I'll be on the phone to the insurance co. tomorrow... :smt011

I've got major tree damage....... and some roof and house damage. I've got a........rephrase.......Had, a 100ft. tall Cedar that was snapped like a toothpick. It took out half of a another tree that was about 20ft beside it. They are about 5ft from my house...

I'm not a happy camper right now........


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Holly crap! That sucks man! And people say I am not safe living on the coast because of all the Tsunamis :roll:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, man! Tornadoes are scary things. Knock on wood, I haven't dealt with many and my first and only real strong tornado I just happened to be near an overpass for and didn't flip my car, either. Hope all is well soon!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, at least everyone is OK, everything else is replaceable (it's a shame about the big tree though)...I feel your pain about the insurance Co. A year after we bought our very first house a gigantic hailstorm did 10K worth of damage to the house...I think the insurance covered 7 or 8 K after the deductable


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

We once had a very small tornado in my town when I was a little kid. It was pretty scary, but only damage it did in town was tear a roof off another house.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, sorry to hear that - look on thebrightside, though. At least it didn't hit your house (the trees)


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

must have been like the one 2 weeks ago that uprooted this 150 year old white oak in my front yard....










and laid it across my neighbors back yard onto his mobile home


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a picture update... The only thing holding the Cedar tree from hitting the house is a small branch from the other tree that it landed in... It could break at anytime....

I also talked to my insurance company this morning, they will not cover anything unless the tree hits the house.... I was pretty pissed and told them I'd just wait for the branch to break that is holding the tree from crashing into the house... I told them that the decision was there's...

They're calling for more storms today............so we'll wait and see....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

js said:


> Here's a picture update... The only thing holding the Cedar tree from hitting the house is a small branch from the other tree that it landed in... It could break at anytime....
> They're calling for more storms today............so we'll wait and see....


WOW, .... If it were me, I would have to seriously think about calling a tree service and trim & "cut down" the fallen tree BEFORE that branch that's supporting it let's go. It might cost ya a couple 100 bucks but It would be worth it to me Just to KNOW it's not coming down on the house then ya gotta spend $$$ for a new roof. Bad luck.... just plain old fashion bad luck. Happened to my folks, big huge oak crushed their house & their car. Sorry to see that, man. I see that sort stuff every year down here in Florida.... sucks


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

We just had a really bad storm a couple of weeks ago here in St. Louis (winds reached 90 MPH). My street is lined with very tall Sycamores and quite a few of them came down. They are still working on clearing my street but my house dodged the bullet.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> WOW, .... If it were me, I would have to seriously think about calling a tree service and trim & "cut down" the fallen tree BEFORE that branch that's supporting it let's go. It might cost ya a couple 100 bucks but It would be worth it to me Just to KNOW it's not coming down on the house then ya gotta spend $$$ for a new roof. Bad luck.... just plain old fashion bad luck. Happened to my folks, big huge oak crushed their house & their car. Sorry to see that, man. I see that sort stuff every year down here in Florida.... sucks


I've done that...I started calling people at 8:00am. Everybody is slammed with other damage calls....


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

My insurance company said the same thing when the tree in my backyard fell over...Since it didn't touch the house, they wouldn't pay for anything. :smt022 

I got a chain saw and finished it off my self. Still have the stump in the middle of the yard. :smt022


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

js, rope it and pull it away from the house with your vehicle.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bad for you for sure. Man I feel for you having to deal with insurance company. They don't care about you. All they want is that money every month.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

That sucks js. On the plus side, at least your house is still on its foundation!!! I've seen homes picked up and moved several hundred yards than sat back down!!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Quick update...

We've taken the tree down... Here's an image from this morning...this was at the midway point. I've got a mountain of cedar mulch that I need to spread, etc now. You can see where the Cedar tree carved it's way into the maple tree beside it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, U should live in the city - that way, when you see a tree, U ask "What's that?" :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, U should live in the city - that way, when you see a tree, U ask "What's that?" :mrgreen:


Or you could live in South Texas, where the trees seldom reach such magnificent heights.

We think we know what trees are. You would probably call them shrubs.

WM


----------

